# Books from other sellers on Fire



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi all! I have a question for you more experienced Fire users. Can books from another seller ( prc, mobi, or epub formats) be loaded onto the Fire using Calibre? Also, can those same books be loaded into a Kindle app ( such as for android, I pad, or PC) also using Calibre? Thanks in advance!
Susie


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. I download wirelessly from Calibre both to the Kindle app and to the Aldiko app (for ePubs). If you have multiple formats you choose which format you prefer (epub or mobi).

You can also connect via USB to send to the Fire. I think mobi files will go directly to the Kindle app since that's what will open them, but they may also show up in documents, depending on whether they've been designated as p-docs (personal documents).

You can also download wirelessly to Android and iThings. There are directions for wireless download in the Calibre FAQ.
http://manual.calibre-ebook.com/faq.html#how-do-i-use-app-with-my-android-phone-tablet
Keep reading past the Android phone/tablet section and it gets into directions for Kindles and iThings.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Or use Overdrive and get library books in epub or for kindle.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

n4uau said:


> Or use Overdrive and get library books in epub or for kindle.


Is the Kindle Fire a supported device in Overdrive? I didn't see it listed the last time I checked.


----------



## BrotherofCats (Jan 25, 2012)

I have only had my Fire for a couple of months and have downloaded Kindle books and documents both from wireless and and through the USB.  I have also sent Word and PDF docs through both the Kindle email service (haven't done that since I got the USB) and of course through the USB.  Never had any problem viewing the Word and PDF docs, though I don't think it lets me change the font size like it does with mobi docs.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Is the Kindle Fire a supported device in Overdrive? I didn't see it listed the last time I checked.


I don't know about the Overdrive app (have never used it) but you can send Overdrive library books (Kindle format) to the Fire - I just sent one.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

CegAbq said:


> Is the Kindle Fire a supported device in Overdrive? I didn't see it listed the last time I checked.


I put Overdrive on. Think I checked load un approved apps permission. Also side loaded aldiko reader.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Is the Kindle Fire a supported device in Overdrive? I didn't see it listed the last time I checked.





n4uau said:


> I put Overdrive on. Think I checked load un approved apps permission. Also side loaded aldiko reader.





Meemo said:


> I don't know about the Overdrive app (have never used it) but you can send Overdrive library books (Kindle format) to the Fire - I just sent one.


All of the above. Overdrive is not an officially supported app for the Fire; you can't get it from the Amazon App Store but must sideload it. However, since Amazon supports library lending for the Kindle, you can borrow books from your library's Overdrive site and choose the Fire when presented with the option to pick the Kindle you want it delivered to.

Betsy


----------

